# Is this normal driftwood fungus or BBA?



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

that looks like what I had on my stump....check out my thread "any thoughts as to what this is"

It freaked me out so I took out the stump and replaced it with a oak branch.


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

Pull it out and soak it in bleach water mix. If you still have issues, I'll buy the wood. Send me a pm. looks like fungus from the wood, but the only way to find out is to soak it, wash it and put it back in the tank. like I said if you still have problems, send it to me and I will treat it. I'll either send it back when I'm done or keep it your choice. Just send me a PM...


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

that's regular dw fungus. get some otto's


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I am away in Manila right now, so I will see how it does when I get back. I've had no luck with Otos, killed 7 already...


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

yeh otos didn't touch the stuff I had.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That is not BBA. Looks like either fungus or starting conditions thread algae. Manually remove as much as you can if its unsightly.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

it will go away, be patient


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is the normal fungus nonsense I have all over my mopani wood. Contrary to what has been said it does not always disappear. I tried going that route and after a couple of weeks that log looked a gelatinous glop monster had swallowed it and was living in my tank. Since all I have in that tank is a couple of ghost shrimp and a couple of small apple snails along with the lone betta who looks at me daily with that look of "wth is this crap in my tank, clean it already!" I have tried removing and cleaning that wood at least three times to no avail. Good luck!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

yeh, what demon said...I took my piece out completely and replaced it with something else. No more ugly fuzzy blob for now.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

My ghost shrimp and apple snail set to eating that fuzz as soon as I released them! That was on a mopani stump.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its regular fungus and takes about 3 weeks to go away. Almost every terrestrial piece of wood that ive ever added grew it. Found near the water driftwood usually doesnt.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I don't mind the fungus, I've had it before. But this stuff sort of resembled BBA, which I have had. I just want to make sure it isn't BBA. 

Thanks!


----------

